# Best Homemade Tools >  Simple welding helmet modification

## theeddies



----------

Andyt (Sep 19, 2019),

baja (Sep 19, 2019),

Big-Pete (Sep 19, 2019),

bobu20 (Nov 12, 2021),

carloski (Jun 13, 2022),

DuayneI (Sep 18, 2019),

Duke_of_URL (Jun 13, 2022),

freddo4 (Jun 14, 2022),

Gregraper33712 (Sep 23, 2019),

Gromet (Sep 19, 2019),

high-side (Sep 21, 2019),

homey_g (Nov 16, 2021),

Inner (Sep 18, 2019),

jffryplsn49 (Nov 10, 2022),

JoeVanGeaux (Nov 11, 2021),

Jon (Sep 20, 2019),

lassab999 (Nov 12, 2021),

Marine2171 (Sep 22, 2019),

MeJasonT (Sep 19, 2019),

nova_robotics (Jun 17, 2022),

rlm98253 (Sep 18, 2019),

sak778 (Nov 11, 2021),

sossol (Nov 11, 2021)

----------


## ibdennyak

Also helps with visibility. Keeps light from reflecting off the back of your lense and blinding you. As I get old.....er, I need all the help I can get.

----------

baja (Jun 14, 2022),

DuayneI (Sep 18, 2019),

freddo4 (Jun 14, 2022),

theeddies (Sep 18, 2019)

----------


## theeddies

Absolutely, I have used this so long, I totally forgot about the glare. Thanks!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks theeddies! We've added your Welding Helmet Modification to our Welding category,
as well as to your builder page: theeddies's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Welding Helmet Modification
 by theeddies

tags:
welding

----------


## TrickieDickie

That is a good idea

----------

theeddies (Sep 22, 2019)

----------


## theeddies

Thanks. It has worked well for me.

----------


## Crusty

Did it to my hood this weekend. It's a glare killer for sure. Thanks for reminding me of this tip.

----------

theeddies (Sep 22, 2019)

----------


## theeddies

Good deal. You are welcome. All the best!

----------


## desbromilow

I did something similar, but instead of permanent rivets, I attached old shirt buttons (with a small piece of plastic tubing underneath as a standoff (about 2-3mm high)) and then used the sewing machine to make button holes in the cloth, that way it can be removed for cleaning/ replacement. A 1mm drill to make some holes for the thread, and then sewing cotton as per normal to hold the button in place, then soak the thread with CA glue once finished to lock it in place.

My driver was glare first, followed by sparks second.

----------

theeddies (Sep 23, 2019)

----------


## theeddies

If I welded more, making it removable would be a necessity. Your method is a great cheap idea for that. I have thought of using button snaps in the past. Thanks!

----------

